
A 1980s Quantum Link to a Modern-Day Mutiny - empressplay
http://paleotronic.com/2018/07/01/a-1980s-quantum-link-to-a-modern-day-mutiny/
======
teddyh
See also: _The Lessons of Lucasfilm 's Habitat_

[http://www.fudco.com/chip/lessons.html](http://www.fudco.com/chip/lessons.html)

